# Phrag. Beauport



## JDY (Feb 1, 2008)

Phrag. Beauport


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Mine is very pink. Yours look orange.


----------



## JDY (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dot
I have a red Beauport that I got from Chuck & its a 4N. This one came from Carter & Holmes off of Ebay & its a 4N but it is so much larger than the red one. Its more yellow than orange. Orchids Limited has the same plant with the same parents. I am thinking about crossing it whith my B LeAnn.
Jonathan


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2008)

That should be an interesting cross, Jonathan. It should have a lot of color variation.

Here's my Beauport for comparison -- Mine's from Fox Valley:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks yellow on my monitor, something I didn't expect! Neat! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2008)

I like both, the yellow one and the pink! Jean


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wonderful color for a phrag. 
Is it a easy grower? Can I ask where you got it? 

Eric


----------



## toddybear (Feb 2, 2008)

That yellow is a different shade...very lovely!


----------



## JDY (Feb 2, 2008)

Carter & Holmes is where I got the plant. As for easy to grow I think all Phrag. Hybrids are easy. Give them good water about 80-100 ppm Nitrogen I use MSU, Bright light & a small fan blowing on them thats all I do.
Jon


----------



## JDY (Feb 2, 2008)

Dot now I have to go to Fox Valleys web site. I like the pink in yours as soon as my red one opens up I will take a photo of it. Dot whats the ns on yours?
Jon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2008)

JDY said:


> Dot now I have to go to Fox Valleys web site. I like the pink in yours as soon as my red one opens up I will take a photo of it. Dot whats the ns on yours?
> Jon


I'll be surprised if he has any of these now -- I've had this plant for about 4 years, and it has bloomed every year for me.

But I'm having a senior moment -- what is ns?


----------



## JDY (Feb 3, 2008)

Natural Spread how wide the flower is
Jon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, of course! Thanks!

It's just over 3.5."


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

JDY said:


> As for easy to grow I think all Phrag. Hybrids are easy.



They think you're easy too Jon! oke:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Finally got to see it, Yay besseae hybrids! That one most certainly is made w/ flavum. If it becomes dividable keep me in mind. Thanx.


----------



## JDY (Feb 4, 2008)

The Natural Spread on this one is 8.0 my red Beauport is 6.2 both are 4N. Dot is yours a 2-3 or 4N?
Jon


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2008)

JDY said:


> The Natural Spread on this one is 8.0 my red Beauport is 6.2 both are 4N. Dot is yours a 2-3 or 4N?
> Jon



I have no idea. Sorry.


----------

